# Port Aransas TX



## CarolfromTX (Sep 11, 2022)

Dave and I recently took a short vacay to Port Aransas, Tx.  On the way, we stopped at Goliad, which featured prominently in the Texas revolution. Port A is on a barrier island. Unless you want to drive thru Corpus Christi, you have to take a ferry to get there.  The ferry crosses the Corpus ship channel, so sometimes we had to wait for a tanker to go by.  Our rented condo overlooked the beach. The condo was spacious and spanking clean — so much more comfortable than a hotel, and a better view.  In the mornings, I sat on the deck watching tankers and shrimpers going thru Aransas Pass. School is in session, so very few kids about, and not many adults, for that matter. We visited an old boat works and talked to a couple of dudes building their own boats. That was very interesting. One afternoon, we rented a golf cart and went down the beach half way to Corpus. Well, not exactly half way, but it felt like it! The weather was sunny and hot.  We saw some friends who live on the mainland, and ate at Paradise Key, where the staff greets you by saying, “Welcome to paradise,” The morning we left, we bought several pounds of shrimp off the back of a boat. So fresh! Thought you might enjoy pics.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2022)

Have been there on several  occasions on trips down the coast    .... a nice getaway from  Houston.


----------

